#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  ~>Mijn leven werd verpest door mijn beste vriendin<~

## mocro_rooszje

[GLOW=royalblue]Ik wil hier een verhaal startte dat gaat over een vierentwintig jarige meisje, genaamd Layla.. Er is iets in het verleden iets gebeurd tussen haar en haar beste vriendin, Imane, wat Imane haar nog steeds kwalijk neemt.. Zij wil wraak.. Zonder dat Layla het door heeft verpest Imane haar leven..

Ik hoop dat het jullie wat lijkt en ik zal zo een beginnetje maken.. 
Als ik voldoende reacties heb ga ik door..[/GLOW]

----------


## mocro_rooszje

[GLOW=royalblue]Pff.. Eindelijk aangenomen.. Het zal wel komen door mn afkomst en geloof dat het zo lang duurde.. Masha hamdoelilah kan ik nu aan de slag.. Ik sta in mn kamer en doe mn hijaab af. Ik draag m niet elke dag, maar ik weet dat t inshallah niet lang gaat duren voordat ik m elke dag om zal doen. Daarom was k ermee gaan solliciteren..
Ik kam mn krullen in model en loop naar beneden. Ik ga langs mij zieke moeder op de bank zitten.. Ik vertel mn moeder het goede nieuws en zo tover ik ook een glimlach op mn moeders gezicht die ik al weken niet heb gezien. We praten nog wat verder over koetjes en kalfjes, totdat we op het onderwerp trouwen komen.
ewa a benti, je hebt je school afgemaakt, je hebt werk, het word nu tijd om te trouwen. Je weet da ik niet meer lang te gaan heb en dan sta je helemaal alleen voor het leven. 
Ik dacht even na over de woorden van mn moeder en dwaalden met mn gedachte naar mn broer en mn vader. Mijn vader was jaren geleden overleden, maar mn broer nog maar een paar weken terug.. Sinds dien gaat het steeds slechter met mn moeder. Zonder het te beseffen viel er een traan op mijn wang. Ik zag dat mn moeder schrok Layla, benti.. K dwing je nergens toe.. Je mag zelf kiezen met wie en wanneer Ik gaf mn moeder een kus op haar voorhoofd en ik vroeg of ik nog wat voor haar kon doen, voordat ik naar Imane zou gaan.. als je wil.. Haal dan een glas water en een quraan boekje voor mij, dan kun je gaan. Ik ging halen wat mn moeder vroeg. shoekran a benti.. Ik glimlachde en stond op.. Beslamma eyema.. Layla trok de deur achter haar dicht...[/GLOW]    

Ik hoor wel of ik door moet gaan..

----------


## soumayake

ja ga door lijkt mij een goeie verhaal

----------


## mocro_rooszje

*ik trok de deur achter me dicht.. ik wou niet meteen naar Imane gaan en besloot om naar het park te gaan om daar na te denken over wat mn moeder net zei.. er zijn al een paar mensen geweest om mijn hand te komen vragen, maar ik had ze afgewezen.. ik ben nu vierentwintig en heb eerlijk gezegd best de behoeft om in iemands armen te kruipen, vooral in moeilijke tijden.. tuurlijk heb ik Imane en mijn moeder nog.. maar tog.. mn moeder val ik liever niet lastig, het gaat al steeds slechter met haar en Imane... ja Imane.. die heeft haar eigen problemen en.. sinds Fatima in haar leven is gekomen groeien wij als t ware uit elkaar.. na lang denken had ik nog niks besloten.. vol met twijfels liep ik naar Imanes huis...haar moeder maakt de deur open.. ik loop automatisch achter haar aan.. ze vraagt of ik wat wil drinken? "La shoekran e gelti.. k wam eigelijk voor Imane.. k heb haar al een tijdje niej gesproken" Meteen verdween die glimlach van gelti's gezicht...
ik wist niet hoe ik hierop moest reageren... had ik iets verkeerds gezegd? Gelti zag de uitdrukking op mijn gezicht en zei snel da het niej aan mij licht.. Ze vertelde mij dat het steeds slechter gaat met Imane sinds ze met die Fatima om gaat.. Ze komt steeds later thuis.. Ze is zelfs een avond niej thuis gekomen... De kleding die ze draagt.. En volgens mij is er veel meer aan de gang... ik schrok van de tranen en woorden van Imane's moeder.... Ik wist dat het slecht ging met Imane,, maar zo slecht... Ik vraag aan gelti of ze weet waar Imane nu is.."Ik denk dat ze weer bij die Fatima is" Ik sta op en beloof dat ik met Imane zal praten.. Ik nam afscheid en besloot naar t huis van Fatima te gaan.. Ik belde aan, en een marokkaans uitziende jongen maakt de deur open.. hij zag er niet slecht uit... Heel even dacht ik dat ik niet op het juiste adres was, omdat ik Fatima nooit heb horen praten over een broer.. toch vroeg ik of Fatima en Imane er waren.. De jongen gebaarde dat ik naar binnen moest gaan zonder zijn ogen van mij af te houden.. Ik wist dat ik een magneet was bij de jongens,, maar ik haatte het als jongens bleven staren.. Ik besloot er niks van te zeggen en liep naar binnen...
Ik had meteen spijt... Ik werd duizellig.. Ik weet niet of het kwam door wat ik zag of daar wat ik rook.. Ik wist alleen da ik hier niet wilde zijn...Ik zag Imane, Fatima en nog een paar sloeries (staghfoerilah) omringd door jongens.. Sommige van hun waren half bloot en andere hadden een joint in hun hand.. Ik ren naar de deur en zie nog net het geschrokken gezicht avn Imane... ik wist niet waar ik heen moest, dus liep ik maar wat rond met de gedachte over wat ik ne zag... ik liep met honderde vragen rond... Hoelang is dit bezig? Waarom deed Imane mee? Ben ik nu mijn vriendin kwijt?.. Ik keek op mn horloge en schrok van de tijd. Ik besloot naar huis te gaan..
Onderweg kwam ik imane tegen.. Ik stond stil en we keken elkaar een tijdje aan... Todat Imane de stilte brak..."sorry Layla.. maar het is echt niet wat je denkt"... ik barstte uit... "Hoe weet jij wat ik denk e sletje... waar ben je mee bezig? Ik dacht dat je mn beste vriednin was.. maar k wist toen niet dat je een goedkoop sletje was.. wat doe je je moeder aan? Je weet hoe erg ze het vind da ze haar andere twee dochters kwijt is en jou vader haar dat nog steeds verwijt ( de ene was vermoord door een jongen en de andere was getrouwd met een Nederlander en wil niets meer te maken hebben met haar famillie) .. Wil je dat ze haar derde en laatste dochter ook kwijt raakt elmesghota... tfoe..Ik loop weg en liet Imane huilend achter...Ik loop naar huis en betrap mezelf da ik loop te huilen.. Ik werd boos op me zelf..Sta ik hier te huilen voor iemand die mn hard heeft gebroken.. ik heb wel wat beters te doen.. thuis aangekomen loop ik direct door naar boven.. ik wil mn moeder niet bezorgt maken... ik neem een douche en bad mijn salat.. daar na ging ik naar benden om wat te eten te maken voor mij en mijn moeder.. 
k stond in de keuken de afwas te doen toen ik opeens mn moeder hoorde schreeuwen.. k liet het bord vallen waarmee k bezig was en ren naar de oonkamer.. daar zag ik mijn moeder doodstil op de grond liggen...*

----------


## Yassamina

ga snel door echt een leuk verhaal!!,T is echt spannend!!!
Groetjes Yassamina

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Je verhaal lijkt me wel wat. Ga snel verder met je vervolgje.
Nieuwe fan hierzo!

Kus Leyla!

----------


## mocro_rooszje

*daar zie ik mijn moeder dood stil op de grond liggen..ik ren naar haar toe en geef haar een paar tikken in haar gezicht... k pak het glas water (dat ik eerder die dag aan haar had gegeven) en gooi dat over haar heen...niks.. er gebeurde helemaal niks... k zoek naar mijn telefoon.. maar als je m nodig hebt dan vind je m niej... snel zoek ik naar da ding van mij moeder...
een tijdje later zat ik in het ziekenhuis met mijn moeder in een bed in coma... Ik kan niet meer huilen.. k dacht alleen na..
Mn dag begon zo goed... En opeens... Eerst imane.. nu mijn moeder... Zij was de enige die ik nog heb.. als ik haar kwijt raak.. neej.. ik durfde daar niet aan te denken.. k kon nog alleen maar hopen en bidden dat ze inshallah bijkomt...
Er komt een zuster naar mij toe.."je kunt nu beter naar huis gaan en proberen wat te rusten".. Ik weet dat ze gelijk heeft en dus doe ik dat maar...
Thuis aangekomen doe ik mijn telefoon aan, die ik meteen voor mij neus zag liggen.. khad twee vcemailberichten en vier berichtjes ontvangen.. Ze waren van imane... Allemaal met dezelfde inhoud: "Layla, ik wil je alles uitleggen, luister alsjeblieft naar mij... Ik hoop dat je me een kans geeft.. ik hou van je, Imane".. Ik heb hier geen zin in... Haar een kans geven.. Naar haar luisteren... Ik heb nu wat anders aan mijn hoofd...
Ik ging naar boven... Daar beleef ik heel de dag opnieuw.. huilend.. todat ik me zelf in slaap heb gehuild...

Zo ging er weken voorbij met een standaart patroon:.. ik werd wakker, ging naar mn werk.. daarna naar huis om te bidden en wat te eten... als ik daarmee klaar was.. ging ik naar het ziekenhuis.. met elke dag een stukje minder hoop ging weer naar huis.. en ging dan tv-kijken of werken... int weekend deed ik boodschap en kreeg het huis een schoonmaak beurt... Imane stuurde int begin nog wel smsjes.. maar omdat ik niet reageerde stopte dat ook al na een tijdje... ondertussen draag ik mn hoofddoek overal waar ik heen ga en heb ik besloten dat trouwen nog even moet wachten... 
Tot op een dag... het regende en k was net thuis van mn werk.. De bel ging.. ik deed de deur open... Ik zag Imane helemaal doorweekt in de deur staan...*

----------


## mocro_rooszje

Bedankt voor de reacties allemaal...  :love2:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey hey

Leuk vervolgje, alleen best kort. Ik zie dat je online bent, Zou je PLIEES nog een vervolgje erop willen zetten? Kan bijna niet wachten :grote grijns: 

Kus ik!

----------


## Zina_Naual

eeeey hier is je nieuwe fan

ga verder het lijkt me egt een skkr mooie verhaal

----------


## mocro_rooszje

*Ik zag Imane helemaal doorweekt in de deur staan... Ik had haar niet verwacht... Wat moet ik nu doen... "mag ik binnen komen"vraagt Imane.. Ik twijfelde even, maar ik zag verdriet in haar ogen en dat doet mij nog steeds pijn... Ik doe de deur verder voor haar open en laat haar naar binnen lopen.. Ik loop achter haar aan de woonkamer binnen, en ga op de bank zitten... ze komt naast mij zitten.. We kijken elkaar een tijdje stil aan... "Waarom ben je gekomen"vraag ik maar om de stilte te verbreken... "Layla,, alsjeblieft.. ik wil je terug,, luister alsjeblieft naar mij.. Ik heb grote spijt.. Ik ben alles kwijt door Fatima..Mn controle over mezelf... Mn moeder's vertrouwen.. Mn beste vriendin...".. Zonder het beseffen dacht ik hard op na.."je bent je beste vriendin helemaal niet kwijt.. die heb je nog..Fatima.. Je bent alleen diegene kwijt waar je terecht kon in nood, zoals als je geld nodig hebt"... Ik zie Imane schrikken.. en ik schrik ook .. van wat.. weet ik niet precies... Maar ik zag tranen in Imane's gezicht.."wat wil je nou van me imane.. we deden alles samen.. en jij hebt mij laten zitten voor Fatima.. blijkbaar voelde je je veiliger bij haar.. je was vaker bij haar.. en nu wil je me uitleggen waarom?.. Okej.. zeg alleswat je wilt zeggen.. maar verwacht niet te veel..ik heb nog zat te doen.. dus een beetje snel asjeblieft.." Imane gaf een klein knikje en begon met haar verhaal... 
"Layla, je weet hoe het bij mij thuis gaat...Altijd ruzie.. mn vader die mn moeder alles verwijt... Mn moeder die diep ongelukkkig is.. en ik die er tussen in sta.. Sinds jou broer overleden is ben jij steeds ongelukkiger.. die blik in je ogen... ik durfde je niet meer met mijn problemen lastig te vallen.. bang voor jou blik.. dat ie nog ongelukkiger wordt... Ik besloot Waima (haar zus die getrouwd was met een Nederlander) op te zoeken.. om te kijken hoe het met haar gaat.. maar vooral om weer terug te komen naar mn ouders, zodat het inshallah dan beter zal gaan.. Ik had haar adres gevonden en ben er heen geweest.. Ik werd naar binnen gelaten.. en zag twee kinderen spelend op de grond..twee mooie meisjes... mashallah.. Waima keek naar me en ik vroeg hoe de twee meisjes heten.. "Mellisa en Jody".. Ik schrok van de namen, maar ik wist dat ik er nix meer aan kon doen en zei maar dat het mooie namen waren... "wat kom je doen"vroeg Waima.. ik legde haar alles uit.. dat ik van haar hou en dat ik haar terug wil.. net als mijn ouders... toen ik helemaal klaar was.. werd het even stil.. "Imane, ik moet je teleurstellen.. Ik blijf bij mn keuze en ik wil niets meer met jullie te maken hebben.. ook niet met jou.. ik heb geen ouders en geen zusje..."..ik schrok van haar worden en voelde mn hart in tweeen breken.. "waarom?..wat heb ik of mama jou aangedaan?.."kon ik er met moeite uit brengen... "Ik kan het je niet uitleggen.. het zou te veel pijnlijke herrinerringen terug brengen".. daarmee ben ik het huis uitgerend... Huilend..*

----------


## mocro_rooszje

Bedankt voor jullie reacties..
Ik zal zo snel mogelijk weer verder gaan.. 

Kusjes.. mocro_rooszje..

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:wohaa:  HELEMAAL TTOPPP!!! Ga snel verder :grote grijns: 

Kus ik..!

----------


## orka-ogen

ik vindt het heel mooi spijtig dat je niet verder schrijft  :duim:   :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## Batata24

oh wat een mooi verhaal.. maar wat triest :

----------


## *MissyN*

*[GLOW=deeppink]
Wat een mooi verhaal
maarga je nog verder zodat er nog een happy eind aankomt.. [/GLOW]*

----------


## aubergine

Ohwwww meid ga snel verder met je verhaal  :blij:

----------


## miss123

Hey 
doe verder je bent echt heel goed begonnen !!!!!!!!!!!






(k)(k)(k)xxx-jes  :Wink:

----------


## SanaaB.

MOOOOOii verhaal, ga verder als je de tijd hebt..

Ma3a Salama X.

----------


## mocro_rooszje

eey meiden.

Ik wil even doorgeven dat ik me sinds april in een redelijk moeilijke tijd bevind. Wegens prive omstandigheden. Ik heb wel eens vaker verhalen geschreven op andere sites en ben daar ook gestopt met schrijven, omdat ik er even geen tijd voor heb. Hoelang, geen idee. Maar ik denk dat het nog een tijdje gaat duren. 

Ik dank jullie voor jullie begrip.. 

xx mocro_rooszje

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlan Mocro Roosje...

Ik lees je reactie net..

Doe rustig aan h, Allah (swt) Ikoen ma3a Saabirien.
Incha'allah Staat allah je bij en komt alles goed...


Kusje..

Als je je hartje wil luchten moet je dat zeggen, zorg ik er wel voor dat ik je priv spreek..

----------


## SanaaB.

P.S.: Ik ben van Antwerpen  :Smilie:

----------


## mocro_rooszje

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Ahlan Mocro Roosje...
> 
> Ik lees je reactie net..
> 
> Doe rustig aan h, Allah (swt) Ikoen ma3a Saabirien.
> Incha'allah Staat allah je bij en komt alles goed...
> 
> 
> ...


dankje wel meid..

Mn hartje luchten heb ik al vaak gedaan.. Maar als jij wilt weten wat er gaande is, dan kun je ook even een prive bericht sturen. Daar zal ik je dan vertellen wat er aan de hand is.

xx mocro rooszje

----------


## SanaaB.

Hey meid, 

Ik kan hier niets, naast zo berichten schrijven..PRIV weet niet hoe ..

Voeg me toe op sanaa_oujdia

Ik kom straks online, want m'n zus moet laptop nu hebben.

Je hartje luchten is voor herhaling vatbaar toch

Soentje SANAA

----------


## miss123

Mahleeh 
doe het rustig aan meid 


hopelijk komt alles in orde he (k)xxx-jes

----------


## miss123

Mahleeh 
doe het rustig aan meid 


hopelijk komt alles in orde he (k)xxx-jes

----------


## mocro_rooszje

dankje wel meid.. 

KUs..

----------


## yasmiena

mooi verhaal ,gaa snel verder kussiss yasmien xx

----------


## said212

ga veder

----------

